# Compasses and Deviascopes



## Harvatt (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for your replies Barrie and John, I've been on " The Magnetic Compass " heading and found some interesting messages - including
a few of mine ! Yes I remember the Barr Bros. but never met them .
Chris. Heron I did meet, in fact I helped to train him. He came down to
Cooke's from Sunderland. I remember when he left to join Kelvin Hughes
in Liverpool, pulling his leg and telling him that most of the vessels went
down to the Bar Light Ship to swing and telling him that not many Pilots
or Compass Adjusters missed having a ducking at least once during
their working lives. Alf Hopper and Rex Aldous were two more at B. Cooke & Son Ltd. that I helped to train. I often wonder where Chris.
Heron is these days.
I hope I can keep in touch through Shipsnostalgia - must be a lot of
interest and interesting folk to meet up with , and thanks John I am
a lot better now thank goodness .

Kind regards
Terry Busby .


----------

